
Soylent CEO charged over illegal shipping container - davepage
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/soylent-ceo-charged-over-illegal-shipping-container-his-neighbors-hate/
======
mwnivek
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12188859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12188859)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12151004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12151004)

------
walrus01
I have lived in shipping containers converted into housing, and that is a
really poorly done example of such. Considering the financial resources this
guy must have, it is not difficult to do such a conversion properly.

Dilettante.

~~~
gravypod
Would you mind sharing more about how this happened? Did you do the conversion
or did someone else do it?

